# Merry Crīstesmæsse every one.



## justinhcase (Dec 24, 2015)

As I can see form NORAD that Santa has started his flight .
http://www.noradsanta.org/
I thought I would wish every one a very merry Christmas .
Especially to thous so far away but who have give me such a good year.
I hope you all eat to much and enjoy your time with family.
Warm Regards
Justin


----------



## Auful (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to everyone here as well. What a brilliant group of people you are!!

Matt


----------



## Richard NL (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!

Happy Christmas to all members and your loved ones.
I’m wishing the very best for you all and your loved ones, during this special time.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Dec 24, 2015)

I would like to wish you all great people a very merry Christmas and wonderful year from the hot weather here wishing you a snowy Christmas Eve, most memorable holidays for me when I was in state.

Best
Kj


----------

